

Profile in Computational Imagination: John D. Cook - mswen
http://computationalimagination.com/interview_johndcook.php

======
mswen
I have been a fan of John Cook's writings for a few years. So when I decided
to launch a site where I could post some of my own writing I thought it would
be fun to interview and post transcripts with people that I find fascinating.
John graciously agreed to the first in an interview feature I am calling
Profiles in Computational Imagination. The audio recording was only mediocre
so I posted a lightly edited transcript.

